# My debut piano album "Awakening"



## J.Sihvonen (2 mo ago)

Hi!
I just released my debut solo piano album "Awakening".
Take a listen and hopefully you enjoy it! ❤

Spotify album link

Links to other streaming services


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Let's keep discussion in one thread:









My debut piano album. Contemporary moody melancholic.


Hi all! I just released my debut solo piano album "Awakening". I'm not shure of the genre it represents, but I like to think it's somewhat contemporary classical/melancholic modern stuff :) All feedback is more than welcome! Hope you all like it! ❤ Spotify album link Links to other...




www.talkclassical.com





Closing this one.


----------

